# Quinn Essential Plus (No excess) Query



## gkec (2 Feb 2008)

Apologies if this is a stupid question but the info on the quinn website doesn't really clarify it for me.

According to the www, consultant fees for outpatient services are subject to a 440 euro excess.  But, because my policy says 'no excess' after it, does that mean no excesses at all apply to my claims?  I can't find anything on the www that explain what this term means, if anything.

It's a company scheme hence why I don't know too amuch about the finer details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shesells (2 Feb 2008)

Yes. There are two price levels for Essential Plus. The cheaper one has the Excess. Your one is more expensive but not subject to an excess.

I was originally on EP with no excess but upgraded to HealthManager a couple of years ago for improved maternity cover.


----------



## gkec (2 Feb 2008)

HI shesells,

Thanks for the reply.  That's good news!

gkec.


----------



## McSim (3 Feb 2008)

gkec said:


> According to the www, consultant fees for outpatient services are subject to a 440 euro excess.


 
According to printed "Essential and Essential plus Scheme rules and table of benefit" the excess of 440 euro applies regardless (at least to the best of my understanding). The Excess and No Excess difference applicable to in patient treatments in hospitals only (same disclaimer again). 

Why don't you just ring Quinn Healpthcare and ask for an answer in plain english?


----------



## gkec (3 Feb 2008)

Hi McSim,

I think you're right, I found some some policy documents since my last post and that does seem to be the case. I'll confirm it once their phone lines open nonetheless.

Thanks for the reply.

gkec.


----------



## eggerb (4 Feb 2008)

This is very misleading on the part of Quinn Healthcare. The "No Excess" refers to Hospital Cover (viz. in-patient and Day Care Procedures) *in Private Hospitals*. When referring to "No Excess" they should use the phrase *"No In-patient Excess"* as "No Excess" could be taken to mean "No Excess" on any claim.

From http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/products/essentialplus.htm

*Hospital cover*
Members of the Essential Plus scheme are covered for a private room in public hospitals and a semi-private room in private hospitals. The Essential Plus scheme can include an €50, €125 or €200 excess per claim for private hospital charges. These excesses may apply to private hospital stays, this means that you will be required to pay the first €50, €125 or €200 of your hospital claim. This is not a per day charge, you will only be asked to pay €50, €125 or €200 per claim. *However, this will be waived if you choose to pay a higher subscription. *

...

*Out-patient benefits*
An excess applies to any out-patient claim on the Essential Plus scheme, this means that the first €220 for an individual policy or the first €440 for a family policy must be covered by the member themselves. Any expenses in excess of this can be submitted for refund.


----------



## JanieM (12 Nov 2009)

Useful information! Talking to Quinn Health today, I was told that my company scheme (which I was in when I moved to Bupa) was really only an affiliation, not a company scheme. I told her that I was no longer employed by that company but had been assured I could keep the discount - but now there is no discount. She was very unclear about that - not sure what she was telling me. So then I asked her what the difference was between the benefits of my current scheme and the Company plus no excess scheme. She said that they were the same. I asked if I could join that then since it is cheaper, but she said I had to be in a company rather than an individual subscriber. I explained that I am self-employed in my own company. She went away to ask and came back quickly to change me to the new scheme. I had just renewed so will get a refund of €85.


----------



## suzie (12 Nov 2009)

Read this thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=957796#post957796 

It says regardless of who you are, you can become a member of any scheme

S.


----------



## Bronco Lane (13 Nov 2009)

JanieM said:


> Useful information! Talking to Quinn Health today, . She said that they were the same. I asked if I could join that then since it is cheaper, but she said I had to be in a company rather than an individual subscriber. I explained that I am self-employed in my own company. She went away to ask and came back quickly to change me to the new scheme. I had just renewed so will get a refund of €85.


 
It seems that some staff dealing with customer queries in Quinn Healthcare will say anything on the phone. I find that it is always best to ring back a second time and speak to someone different. Crazy I know but the information given is often different to the first.


----------



## sadie (19 Jan 2010)

Another Excess issue I had recently with Aviva. On my Day to Day A plan last year, Consultant's fees were subject to €250 per person. 
My husband spent €300 euros on consultants fees last year so I thought we would be eligible for some reimbursement. 
Not So. The €250 excess does not relate to totals spent on Consultants' fees, it relates to the €250 worth of the portions that Aviva would reimburse for each visit (eg. 60 euros). 
So one would have had to rack up Consultants fees of €750 (or 5 visits) for one individudal before this benefit would kick in. 

It's really annoying.


----------



## Johnweber (19 Jan 2010)

sadie said:


> Another Excess issue I had recently with Aviva. On my Day to Day A plan last year, Consultant's fees were subject to €250 per person.
> My husband spent €300 euros on consultants fees last year so I thought we would be eligible for some reimbursement.
> Not So. The €250 excess does not relate to totals spent on Consultants' fees, it relates to the €250 worth of the portions that Aviva would reimburse for each visit (eg. 60 euros).
> So one would have had to rack up Consultants fees of €750 (or 5 visits) for one individudal before this benefit would kick in.
> ...


 
He would have got back 50% of the consultant's fee up to €70 per visit for unlimited vists had he been on day to day 50 with no excess. If he changes plan to Level 2 Everyday he would get back up to €60 per consultant visit again with no excess and this would be cheaper than we plan level 2 plus day to day a. 

Same with Family Plan Plus Level 1 with VHI if you don't mind losing 50% of the cover for cardiac cover in Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private. -theyll give €60 back for 7 visits and Quinn under health manager would give back half of consultants fee.


----------

